

Can I pay someone to re-create Hackernews for a niche? Maybe we can partner - creativeone

Looking to build a niche news site that is run like Hackernews. I'd like you to build it as close to possible, with the algorithmic ranking, karma, assign users to edit/delete stories...basically the works of this little big gem of a site.
======
creativeone
I have about zero skills. I am now considering taking a "webmaster course"
where id learn php, javascript, css, etc...

In the meantime i'm in the military and dont have much spare time. Interested
parties please shoot me an email benbakhshi at gmail

------
retroafroman
If you have some skills yourself, you could hack on Reddit's code (it's all
open source), which is similar in a lot of ways.

<https://github.com/reddit/reddit/wiki>

~~~
xorglorb
HN is also open source:

[https://github.com/nex3/arc/blob/4dc1161dc49cee286f957496bf0...](https://github.com/nex3/arc/blob/4dc1161dc49cee286f957496bf0592e0e32f5089/news.arc)

~~~
creativeone
That's the current hackernews in code? Big ups! I didnt think there were any
because i hadnt seen any copy-cat sites around.

~~~
xorglorb
Not sure if it's the current version, but it's from August of last year so
it's pretty recent.

------
johng
OSQA is free and open source and also similar...

